# GrapeFruit Seed Extract Worked For Me!



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

I started a post about IBS or Leaky Gut on Oct. 26th. I had started taking Grapefruit Seed Extract capsules on Oct. 9th. I can now say for sure, after 1 month and 1 week later, that I consider myself cured!! I have even had to start eating refried beans, navy beans and northern beans at least once a day to keep from getting constipated. I had IBS-d for 20 years. I quit taking the grapefruit seed capsules after 3 weeks. I may take one a week just for maintenance purposes. The grapefruit seed extract is supposed to kill off the yeast build up in our colon or bad bacteria in our colon. I've been taking a probiotic capsule every day now. I have not tried tyramines yet just because I'm so scared of another migraine. But... I have not had a migraine for quite sometime. I think once I can start eating all foods again my constipation should ease up. I really believe there is something to IBS being yeast or bad bacteria in our bodies that we just need to get rid of.


----------



## 22150 (Oct 12, 2005)

No wonder you're pleased.Could you let us know what symptoms it cleared up? Thanks.


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

RightFXI was diagnosed with IBS by several drs. from 1985 on. I would cramp every day feeling as if I had to go. I would barely go at all but the cramping would ease up after going just a tiny bit. I would eat a meal, cramp, bloat, moan, go a little. I'm female and period and ovulation time was always worse. If I wanted to go out of my house I was better off not eating until I came back home. I am familiar with every public bathroom in my large city!I now eat 3 meals a day plus snacks in between with absolutely NO pain, no cramping, no d. I can eat big meals and not feel bloated, not feel like I have to go to the bathroom. Instead of going 5 to 10 times a day, I go one time in the morning and that's it!I am enjoying life for the first time in 20 years!!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

great news always nice to hear on the site


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

hi Took 20 Years,Only 20 yrs., you just can't rush these things, LOL. What brand grapefruit seed extract capsules do you use? How much $ do they cost?What strength capsule do you use (milligrams) and how many capules per day do you take to start with? How many per week do you use to start? Was the time to cure 5 weeks then? Where do you buy them?


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

Stud PileI'm lucky to have a store called "Go Nutrition" in my town. I bought a bottle of NutriBiotic High Potency Vegetarian Capsules. GSE Grapefruit Seed Extract 125 mg. They are around $13.00 for a bottle of 90. I started out taking 3 a day, 1 with each meal (the bottle states with or without meals. I cut back to 2 a day after the 2nd week. I cut them out completely after I started becoming constipated - the first time in 20 years!! Grapefruit/grapefruit extract can not be taken with many medications. I'm not on any prescriptions but I take a Clariten each day. I did a search and found that most antihistamines can't be taken with grapefruit but Clariten is fine because it is a non-drowsy antihistamine. It's been 5 weeks and I can say I REALLY do think I'm cured. I've tried so many things in the last 20 years. I've taken caltrate and metamucil together with meals and that helped some. I still take them because I became lactose intolerable. I'm hoping I can get back to dairy products in the future. I became sensitized to MSG, Aspartame, nitrites and nitrates, sulfites and 6 months ago tyramines. From the medical studies I found, those should be cured soon. they say once the yeast or bad bacteria is gone the digestive system should start working the way it is supposed to. Than the nutrients will stay in my system and do what they need to do and not go into my blood stream anymore hense "leaky gut" leaking out of the colon. I also began taking a Multidophilus vegetarian capsule at the same time I started the grapefruit extract. Those are by Solaray. I get those from the same store. Once the yeast or bacteria is killed off the probiotic strains should build up in my colon. Those are around $20., I think. They come in many different size bottles. I take one with breakfast every day. I'll take a grapefruit capsule every once in awhile. The gse can be stored anywhere but the probiotics are kept in the fridge.I really feel so GOOD!


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Took20Years,Thankyou for explaining your discovery cure to me of using GSE. I'm sure it will prove to be invaluable to alot of the IBS guys on here too. Some have wondered why IBS symptoms are observed to disappear in response to anti-biotics. The results you describe using GSE appear consistent with these observations so I would agree with you that GSE works like an anti-biotic to kill off yeast and bad bacteria. As a parallel it was only recently that ulcers were thought to be caused by stress and were treated by surgery.Ulcers on now known to be caused by a certain bacteria and are treated with antibiotics. So I believe you have discovered another cure that the pharmacutical industry can't exploit and would just prefer to keep a secret.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

hi, i was wondering, what is a Multidophilus vegetarian capsule supposed to do exactly? you said you cot C for the first time taking the GSE i have alternate C and D does this mean i shouldnt take GSE because it would make the C side of it worse? i like the sound of it getting rid of the yeast in the colon, sounds like the right route to take. i take flaxseed oil tablets, just one capsules everynow and again because they totally have a big effect on me i know if i took anymore that i would have tummy ache, at the moment (i had one last night) its just a bit achey giving me bowel movements now and again but its quite good to take now and again to break up the cycle of C. do you think i would still be able to have the odd flaxseed tablet now and again if i started on the GSE?


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

Sophie22I'll type what the label says - I'm sure it'll make more sense:"The Multidophilus 12 formula was designed to include 12 of the most important strains of beneficial bacteria. Probiotics are intended to provide nutritive support for the normal absorption of nutrients in the digestive tract. Each serving provides over 20 billion friendly micro-organisms. To maximize survival of the microorganisms, each vegetarian capsule is enteric coated to help allow for passage through harsh stomach acids and into the small intestine." "Probiotic blend: B. lactis, B. bifidum, B. infantis, B. longum, L. acidophilus, L. brevis, L. bulgaricus, L. paracasel, L. planatarum, L. rhamnosus, L. salivarius and Strptococcus themophilus." It all made so much sense to me when I found the medical studies about an overabundance of yeast and/or bad bacteria in our intestines. Antibiotics in many people can quickly kill off all the good bacteria in our intestines needed for proper digestion. When the good is killed off the bad takes over. Many people get a build up of yeast and bad bacteria after antibiotics - I think this had alot to do with my problem. GSE does it's thing by killing off all the bad baceria and yeast. Once it's gone the probiotics can than take over by replacing the bad with the good. I really think the reason I became so constipated was because of the length of time I've had this problem. 20 years is big part of my 49 year life. I have been miserable for much of my life! It's almost as if my intestines became a bit paralized and didn't know how to work properly anymore. They are relearning how to do their job in a way. I am still eating lots of navy and northern beans. I don't know much about flaxseed oil. When I check out medical studies I have to sort through any information on anything that causes bleeding. I have a clotting disorder and have to be very carefull with anything that might make my insides bleed or that thins my blood and makes me even more prone to bleeding of cuts, etc. I just Googled flaxseed / bleeding and pages and am amazed at all the articles of flaxseed causes bleeding. That's why I pass on anything that's associated with bleeding.How long have you had IBS? I really think the shorter the length of time someones had it may be a big factor in determining how long it takes the intestines to adjust to working properly. My entire digestive system seems better and better every day.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

That's interesting about the GSE. I've been taking it in liquid form (Triguard Plus) but, unfortunately, did not get the dramatic results you did. Maybe I should try it in cps form. I know that grapefruit should be avoided with different types of medication, but I wonder if you have a link to a site which has info on which ones to watch out for. Or maybe the GSE can be taken several hours apart from the medication.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

This website contains a general view of what shouldn't be taken with it: http://www.wholehealthmd.com/print/view/1,...,SU_985,00.html Just scroll to the bottom







Thinking about trying this one myself to be honest. A few websites claim it's great for traveller's diarreah so it stands to reason that it may just help an IBSD such as myself


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

took20yearsthanks for the info. ive had it since i was 11 and im now 20 well 21 soon, so id say 9/10 years thats ive had what could be considered IBS.I didnt know about flaxseed causing bleeding though, thats concerning!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This may not help because of bacteria and IBS.It may help because of its anti histimine effects and also working on "prostaglandins, may benefit from the extract's ability to block the release of this pain- and inflammation-causing chemical. "Both of which are involved in IBS, especially those that developed IBS after an infection.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Stud Pileby the way not all uclers are caused by bacteria.Stress is still a factor in developing ulcers.Stress and HP can still cause ulcers.Medications can also cause ulcers as well.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey guys,Here's a study backing up Eric's first point...GSE may not just be getting the bacteria, but also helping the subclinical inflammation that may be involved. Which is good!, because antibiotics only get the bacteria & the effects don't seem to last for IBSr's..."Gastroprotective effects of flavonoids in plant extracts."(incl'g GSE)PubMed Mar 2005And if anyone's interested, this study is interesting re: GSE & bacteria..."The effectiveness of processed grapefruit-seed extract as an antibacterial agent"Pub Med 2002********************************I'm taking GSE drops that I put into my own empty capsules...8 drops after the 3 major meals...abt 2 weeks now...the effects are fantastic. But it's still too soon to know if it's for real. I go less, things are firmer, & I can even eat D-free at a chinese restaurant that used to always, always cause me to react. I got carried away though & tried something I haven't eaten in 5 years...ham...a ham sandwich...heaven...but I paid for it, not too bad, it was worth it!Too soon I guess. It's my goal though to eat one again w/o reaction. Will give the GSE a little more time.*******************************


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

as an anti bacterial why would it only kill bad bugs?


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

eric,I also forgot to list as a cause of ulcersrinking concentrated nitric acid causes ulcers.Shoooting yourself in the stomach with an AK47 on automatic causes ulcers.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Eric,Did I miss something? I didn't read anywhere here that GSE only kills the bad bugs. Who said that? I'm fairly ctn it gets them all...That's probably why 20Yrs takes probiotics...I also take probiotics on an empty stomch 3 hours away from taking the GSE, just like I would w/ antibiotics....now that I know better...Tal


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

So then maybe its the probiotics that help and not the GSE? Or maybe they are both helping different issues.I wonder if took20 has allergies?


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Speaking only for myself, I've been taking probiotics forEVER, since getting IBS-D, and while I feel they helped get me down to going only 3-5 xs/day from 10+/day, I just couldn't get any better than that...The only thing I've changed in the past 2 weeks is taking the GSE w/ meals...and it's definitely making things better. I would never say that here, something so imp, if it weren't true...So, THANX Took20Years!!! I'm also hoping it will just keep improving...Talissa


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

Talissa,I am so glad to hear from others who have either tried GSE for some time or trying it to see if it works for them. I am SO glad you said it's helping you. I hope it helps you as much as it has me!!!! I didn't want to get too positive when I first started it, but I got more and more excited every day that my insides got better. It will be 6 weeks tomorrow since I started the GSE. I tried a soup on Friday night that had tyramines. I woke up with a very, very slight headache Sat. morning. I was so afraid it would be a migraine because it was on the right side of the side of my head (where the migraines ALWAYS are) and I took a tylenol instead of an Imitrex. The headache didn't get too bad. Later that day the headached was still there, but again, not too bad. I took 1 more tylenol. Yesterday afternoon I was in the grocery store with my 2 daughters and I started crying. I told them it was because my headache was gone! My migraines used to last 3-4 days and that was with an Imitrex for 2 of those days! I used to be in such pain from them that I couldn't get out of my chair or off the floor!From the studies I've read the headaches should get less and less painful until they go completely away. Once the GSE clears away the yeast/bad bacteria the intestines should heal and eventually all the nutrition from food should stay IN the colon completely. The tyramines, msg, aspartame, nitrates and nitrites will than not cause a sensitivity in my system. Eric, you said I probably had allergies. What I had were food sensitivities because certain foods cause allergy reactions/symptoms when they go where they shouldn't. My body was fighting something that should not have been considered an enemy in the first place. I don't understand why Eric almost sounds as if he wishes no one will find a cure for IBS. I do believe I've found my cure and I want to share it with others. I don't want to see others like me going through the 20 years of hell that I had apparently for no reason at all! Had a doctor told me yeast and bad bacteria could have been my problem, I would have done something about 20 years ago!!!


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

Just 1 more study that sounds promising for GSE!"What is it?Grapefruit seed extract (GSE) is a substance extracted from grapefruit seeds.GSE has been shown to exert significant antibiotic effects in test tube studies. 1, 2 However, one study concluded that these effects were due to the chemical preservatives used to stabilize the grapefruit seed extract rather than to any particular compound found in the extract. 3Human research using grapefruit seed extract is very limited. In one study, 25 patients with symptoms associated with irritable bowel syndrome such as intermittent diarrhea, constipation, flatulence, bloating, and abdominal discomfort were treated with either 2 drops of a 0.5% oral solution of grapefruit seed extract twice daily or 150 mg of encapsulated grapefruit seed extract three times daily. 4 After one month, symptoms had improved in 20% of those taking the liquid, while all of the patients taking capsules noted definite improvement of constipation, flatulence, abdominal discomfort, and night rest. These results need confirmation in double-blind studies."All info at this site:http://yalenewhavenhealth.org/library/heal...hwid=hn-2859005


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

And another:http://content.nhiondemand.com/psv/monoAll...ctype=ds&mtyp=1


----------



## 20139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hello,Just wanted to note that dried cherries reduce my pain. Eric I bet you could explain that better than me.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Do you buy the dried cherries from any health food shop?


----------



## 20139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hello,I get them at the grocery store. Just have to check around, they are a bit of money though.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

> quote:I don't understand why Eric almost sounds as if he wishes no one will find a cure for IBS.


I hope you sincerely don't believe that to be true.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

im afraid i have to strongly disagree with you took 20, i think that was totally uncalled for, eric does his very best to put peeps at ease on here, he IS very knowledgable, and he does his homework i.e by finding out what causes this, that etc... I hope im not alone in thinking this, somehow i dont think so... sorry to the moderators if you think i should not have tried to defend eric, im sure hes big enough and ugly enough to do that on his own (eric im not suggesting you are ugly, tis a saying we use in the uk) but i dont like peeps making assumptions on here...


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm just in the habit of defending myself against the doctor's who tell those of us with IBS that it's all in our heads, go home and relax. The doctors need to listen to us, to our symptoms. Many doctors don't even think IBS is a "real" problem. I do hours of research to find the solutions for IBS and bleeding. The GSE has been the one thing that actually worked for me. Eric, have you ever tried GSE?


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

My experience with GSE was that I wound up with the worse case of gurd that I ever had. In fact before I started using it I hadn't had that problem. Now I do. So be careful with it.As for what it did for me? I was hoping it would kill off the bad bacteria/fungus ?? that was causing all my bad gas. It didn't seem to phase it a bit.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks joolie.







Took20years, I have not tried GSE.I went from severe IBS to mild IBS and right now don't do much of anything for it and occasional altoid and self HT when I need too.However, I believe this rarely happens anymore that a doctor tells you its "all in the head."That is pretty outdated and if a doc says that find another one.What a lot of them realize though are the close connections between the gut brain and the brain and how the body works, or in the case of IBS doesn't work properly."Many doctors don't even think IBS is a "real" problem. "Not the ones I am involved with certainly don't think that at all.Have you been reading this thread. Doctors see real abnormalities in IBS now.http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/43110261/m/596105671


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i am not prepared to come on and have a go but i stand by what i said if you think im wrong then your entitled to your opinion, i wont mention this again as i dont want any animosity on here. thanks


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Took20, I forgot to ask what bleeding? What is bleeding?


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

eric,Instead of your "I am not a doctor .........." boiler plate why not change it to read: "Say 10 hail Marys". Its alot cheaper than throwing your money down the toilet on worthless office visits and prescriptions.


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

Eric,I have a clotting disorder. I have bled from almost every operation I've ever had. The doctor's use Stimate (either w/IV's or nasal spray) and it works for the first 48 hours than I usually bleed. I have to do complete searches before I take any kind of medicine or herb because the doctor's will say "Oh, I don't think it will cause bleeding". In many cases they are wrong. I was supposed to take Tamoxifen for 5 years and my colon started bleeding (colitis) after 2 years. I kept asking my Oncologist if the Tamoxifen could be the culprit and he kept telling me abosolutely not. After 2 1/2 years of a bleeding colon, I kept doing my own searches on the internet and finally some studies were done on Tamoxifen and bleeding. Turns out Tamoxifen will damage the colon wall so badly that it will cause bleeding. Then the studies show that if you are a bleeder your colon may bleed for the rest of your life. I did more searches and found that Aloe Vera Gel Pills can stop bleeding of the colon!! It worked! I took the pills for a little over a month and the bleeding stopped. I still bleed after eating tyramines or msg, etc. and get a migraine. The bleeding starts and I take Aloe Vera again and it stops again. Since I've been taking the GSE I've only had two tiny headaches and the bleeding has pretty much quit. It's wonderfull for that reason too.I've been sleeping sitting up in a recliner for about 15 years because if I lay down I get a nosebleed that won't stop for days at a time.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

my nan suffered for a hellava long time with nose bleeds, thing is i think i caused it







when i was 6 i stuck a knitting needle up her nose, she was plagued with nosebleeds for years after.. it was an accident


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

I can't believe this, here I am a bleeder, but I laughed when I read about your nan!!My nose bleeds got SO bad when I was pregnant, I remember going into a store one day and was in line to pay for my stuff. I bent over to sign the credit card slip and the blood just rolled down my face. I looked up at the cashier and she had the most shocked look on her face. I just smiled and grabbed my bags and almost ran out the door. The stupidest thing I ever did was work as a flower arranger. I used steel pics to push the flowers into the styrofoam floral pads and I put the steel pics through my thumbs on a regular basis. Several times they went in deep enough that I had to keep the pic in my thumb to go to the emergency room. I would hate to have my tombstone say I died from arranging flowers. I have to joke about the bleeding or I'd spend much of my time crying about that too.I did realize one thing though. I never slept very well in a bed. I would toss and turn and not go into a very deep sleep. The minute I started sleeping in a recliner I would hit the pillow and not remember a thing until I woke up the next morning!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

lol i got a real red hot a** from my mum, then when dad came home i got it from him too





















ohhhhh, i must have been a wee horror, now im a big fat one


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

Eric,My clotting disorder:I have abnormal blood platelets that refuse to bind, as my oncologist/hemotologist put it. I am not refered to as a Hemophiliac nor do I have von Willebrand's disease (although they've come out with new testing for the later which I may have done). The doctor said that under the microscope my blood platelets show up as abnormal shapes so most can not connect together to form a clot. If I get a very small cut it could be hours before it quits bleeding. If I ever have internal bleeding (besides the colon bleeding) I could more than likely die from it. I had one operation that the doctor didn't think I'd come out of alive. He said he forgot to use Stimate. oops..... The other operations usually require me to go back into surgery to repair veins that keep opening. Doctor's don't want bleeders so I've found that to be a big problem when I need medical attention.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

not so good eric, its bad enough having ibs without having other probs too..I am rhesus negative, i remember when i had my 1st daughter i had to get an injection in my back because of this and ohmigod was it sore? yep it damn well was


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

should have mentioned the injection contains human anti-d immunoglobulin (hope i spelt that correctly? )


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

JoolieI have rh neg type O. I had to have the same shot after my first was born. Is yours O neg? If I weighed more I could donate blood. The O neg can be given to anyone with any type blood but I can not receive any other type but O neg.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Took, I am not sure I understand something.You took Tamoxifen and "damage the colon wall so badly that it will cause bleeding.?"Ulceration?Two old names for IBS were "mucous colitis, spastic mucous colitis, spastic colitis, , " but not to be confused with Ulceritive colitis an IBD condition or a medication induced ulceration.


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

He just called it colitis. I had a colonoscopy and he said he found a spot bleeding and started checking everywhere and realized it was the entire colon. I found several studies and took them to my doctor. They said that the Tamoxifen irritates the walls and causes them to bleed. My IBS was diagnosed in 1985. I had cancer and precancer in 1999, went on the Tamoxifen, the cancer came back in 2000, the bleeding started in 2001 and I finally stopped the Tamoxifen I think in early 2004. He never said ulceration. I'm not going to the oncologist anymore because he never even checked into seeing if the Tamoxifen could be the problem. I had to find out on my own and when I did he looked at the studies and said "yea, you better go off the Tamoxifen". I sometimes wonder if this is the area where alot of the strange doctors practice.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

When was your last colonoscopy, in 85?This doesn't sound completely like IBS, when there maybe actual physical damage to the colon to account for symptoms. IBS is also diagnosed now by a cluster of symptoms. Or perhaps physcial damage then developed into IBS and the two problems could be comorbid.There is a test now that maybe of interest to you where they check for Fecal calprotectin.Fecal calprotectin as an index of intestinal inflammation.Tibble JA, Bjarnason I.Department of Medicine, Guy's, King's, St. Thomas's Medical School, London, UK.The assessment of inflammatory activity in intestinal disease in man can be done using a variety of different techniques, from measurement of conventional noninvasive acute-phase inflammatory markers in plasma (C-reactive protein and the erythrocyte sedimentation rate) to the direct assessment of disease activity by intestinal biopsy. However, most of these techniques have significant limitations when it comes to assessing functional components of the disease that relate to activity and prognosis. Here we briefly review the value of a novel emerging intestinal function test, fecal calprotectin. Single stool assay of neutrophil-specific proteins (calprotectin, lactoferrin) give the same quantitative data on intestinal inflammation as the 4-day fecal excretion of indium-111-labeled white cells. Elevated levels of fecal calprotectin have been demonstrated in patients with NSAID-induced enteropathy and have been used in the diagnosis of colorectal cancer. Fecal calprotectin is increased in over 95% of patients with inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) and correlates with clinical disease activity. It reliably differentiates between patients with IBD and irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). More importantly, at a given fecal calprotectin concentration in patients with quiescent IBD, the test has a specificity and sensitivity in excess of 85% in predicting clinical relapse of disease. This suggests that relapse of IBD is closely related to the degree of intestinal inflammation and suggests that targeted treatment at an asymptomatic stage of the disease may be indicated. © 2001 Prous Science. All rights reserved.PMID: 12783101


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

I had a colonoscopy in '85 and was diagnosed with IBS. I had another in about '90, the same thing. The bleeding started in 2001 and I had a colonoscopy in 2003 - I think or early 2004. It took that long to find a doctor who would take me since I'm a bleeder. That's when he said colitis. I do remember him saying something about inflamation. My brother has IBD and I brought that up to the gastroenternologist but he said I didn't have IBD. He did say he agreed with it being caused by the Tamoxifen. My brother was diagnosed with IBD in 1997. He's never had bleeding though, and he doesn't have my clotting disorder. Maybe I should go to his doctor.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You know it might be good to see his doctor and get a second opinion or maybe get that test done.This could also be the reason you have IBS type symptoms or perhaps both IBS and medication induced inflammation. There is something else microscopic colitis?It can be hard to diagnose.Also you have a family history of IBD.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Has your condition ever waxed and waned over short or long periods of time or has it been constant?


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

EricWhen the bleeding first started I bled every day for 2 1/2 years. It got worse every day. I was losing so much blood I was anemic for a good 3 years. After I began the Aloe Vera the bleeding got less and less each day until it actually quit. I seemed to have it cleared up until the food sensitivities kicked in about a year ago with the msg, aspartame, nitrites and nitrates and sulfites. I would get a migraine and the bleeding would start up. Then 6 months ago the sensitivities to tyramines began and if I had tryamines I would get the migraine and the bleeding would start again. I take the Aloe Vera when the bleeding starts and it takes about 1 week for it to slow down. That's when I found the info on leaky gut. Since the GSE the migraines are not too bad and when I get the bleeding it's not too bad either.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

These are the red flag symptoms and IBS"Anemia, bleeding, unexplained weight loss, or fever are not characteristic of IBS. You should alert your physician immediately if you are experiencing these symptoms. Other factors that may suggest the presence of an organic disease include awakening from sleep at night, family history of colon cancer or inflammatory bowel disease, and onset of symptoms (or change in symptoms) over the age of 50. "Does it awaken you at night frequently? I am still not clear on this question?Has your condition ever waxed and waned over short or long periods of time or has it been constant?It sound like it was constant and now its not?I take it also you were d predominate?Did you have pain?Bloating?incomplete evacuation?Rectal sensitivity?When you had pain was it ever releaived by a bowel movement?


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

I haven't been anemic since I got the bleeding under control. I haven't had weight loss, I've weighed between 102 lbs and 105 lbs for the last 25 years. I did loose down to 101 lbs when the bleeding was really bad while I was on the Tamoxifen but am back up to 103 average. I don't awaken during the night much. The bleeding has varied. While I was on the Tamoxifen and for maybe a year after I quit it I was probably losing 1/4 cup to 1/2 cup of blood a day. Since getting better on the GSE there's blood "streaking" and if I get a migraine there will be more. For 20 years (before the GSE) I was always d.Horrible abdomen pain, bloating, incomplete evacuation and the pain was always relieved after a b movement.The really terrible thing is that I will be getting divorced soon. He only has to keep me on his medical insurance for 1 year. If the med. co. has any sympathy at all I might get ins. for up to 3 years. Than I will be without ins. and there won't be an ins. co. that will ever ins. me. I've had precancer, cancer twice, melanoma and born with a clotting disorder.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am sorry to hear you have so many issues that has to be tough.It does sound like IBS and other issues.Its hard enough to deal with IBS let alone other medical problems.Glad the GSE seems to be working for you.


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Took 20years,Your bleeding process goes as follows:Your ok until you get a trauma that causes bleeding such as extra pressure on a hemorrhoid or other extra stress and strain to the the blood vessels somewhere when you try to exert extra forces. Then your blood takes too long to clot and you continue to bleed due to a defective genetic clotting factor. So if your blood vesselswere stronger they could carry heavier loads without bleeding.Large doses of Vitamin C is supposed to build stronger blood vessels so google Linus Pauling /vitamin c.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

hi im thinking of trying this but i was wondering can you take it with medicines like paracetamols, anti spasmodics and anti D products?also is there a certain dose like id rather start small and see how it goes


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

have i got the right one? i went and bought the only one they had which is called "grapefruit pectin fibre" 300mgwill this still work?editing this, oh great just looked on the website and the woman didnt bother showing me either of these even though its really what i asked for, this is the link are either of these better...? GSE?


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

Sophie22I've been doing a search to see if GSE can be taken with paracetamols or antispasmodics. I am not finding anything which may be that it is safe... BUT, I would say to call your doctor and find out from them if it is safe with them. They should be able to tell you. Don't start anything until you find out from them.I'm not sure if grapefruit pectin fibre is the right thing. What I found in the medical studies is Grapefruit Seed Extract Pills (not grapeseed - that is grapes not grapefruit - although, grapeseed is high in antioxidants!). The studies also showed that the pill form has much better effects than the liquid extract. I started out taking 3 pills of GSE a day (125mg each) and cut back to 2 after 2 weeks, than 1 and now none. I'll just use them for maintenance in the future.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

I think grapefruit pectin is marketed for dieters...


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

Stud When I was on the Tamoxifen I had the bleeding every day for 2 1/2 years. After I quit the drug and took Aloe Vera it lessened every day. Since than the bleeding comes back with every eppisode of either my allergies (dust, mold spores, grass) if I spend too much time outdoors in the wilderness, mowing the yard, etc. Or if I eat something from food sensitivities - msg, aspartame, nitrites & nitrates, sulfites or anything with tyramines (bananas, ripe fruit, spinach, avacados, italian green beans, cheese, etc.). It seems to be the leaky gut symptoms where my body is defending itself against an enemy and the bad part of the foods are leaking into my blood stream which in turn causes my colon to bleed.It does also occur sometimes now that I've become solid for the first time in 20 years, if I'm too solid so it's irritating my colon. When the bleeding starts it takes a long time for my body to clot/heal. I've been taking Vit. C on a regular basis along with a good multi vitamin with minerals. I always make sure they have Vit. K in them too.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks took20years, im going to go back onto town on thursday and ask to change them and while im there i will ask if they know about what you can take it with


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Took20yearsWords to remember:Anyone that makes you cry is'nt worth crying over.Nothing like a new love to get over the old one.


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

StudI keep trying to tell myself that. I have been a stay at home mom for 18 years. I never finished my college degree so I'm not really trained for anything. He has a great job, he's healthy and he has no responsibilites. I've basically been a single mother for my entire marriage. The cancer I had was breast cancer. I don't know many guys who would be able to deal with that with a companion. And I was one of the one's that had the cancer on both sides. A guy would REALLY have to love me to accept me. If I can't look at myself in the mirror, a guy will have a tough time. They put me on the Tamoxifen to hopefully keep the cancer from coming back and it ruined my body even further.Oh........ I guess I'm just deep in a pity party. I'm hoping I'll know things much better tomorrow after talking to my lawyer. I kids deserve a stable life until they're completely on their own. Divorce is never fair to the kids.Maybe I'll return from the lawyer's and sound like a completely different person!


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Took20, I hope things look up for you. You have had an awful lot of crosses to bear. Having relief from IBS will at least be a great bonus for you.Sophie, that link you gave is not for grapefruitseed extract, but grapeseed, which in itself is a good supp, but not the one you want in this instance. I did a search for the GSE on that Holland and Barrett site, and there were no results, so they probably don't stock it. It might be helpful if someone could give a name of the brand of GSE and if they order it over the net. I have already mentioned that I use Triguard Plus, but I would rather try capsules. By the way, when I'm using it, I really do believe that it cuts back on body odour.


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

sophie,The lable reads: NutriBiotic High Potency Vegetarian Capules PlusGSE 125 mg Grapefruit Seed Extractwith Echinacea Augustifolia Root 200mg& Artemisia Annua 200mgHypo-Allergenic90 capsulesContact: Nutriteam.comP.O. Box 71404 Wagon Wheel Rd.Ripton, VT 057661-800-785-9791FAX 815-377-2198Price $10.95 + $4.25 shippingemail: support###nutritean.com


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Took20Not to change the subject but If you are having any trouble dealing with the cancer you may want to check out "An Aid to Emotional Recovery - After Breast Cancer" from Mike Mahoney, the developer of the "IBS Audio Program 100". I don't know anyone who has tried these CD's but I am using the IBS Program and I am beginning to feel better and am impressed with the quality of the program.If you are interested here is a link to more info http://www.healthyaudio.com/program_titles.htm


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

sophie,correction, email should read: support###nutriteam.com


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks RobbyI'll check it out. I was in a breast cancer support group but we have lost so many people to the disease we had to quit the group. It got to be too hard on all of us. I've lost 4 friends from this disease alone all under the age of 45. I'm a 6 year survivor from the 1st bout and 5 years from the 2nd bout. So I am very thankful I'm still here especially to watch my daughters grow up.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks stud pile, i will make sure i get the right one tomorow! oh no the toilets broken, an IBSer nightmare! lol


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mike won an award for the "An Aid to Emotional Recovery - After Breast Cancer" fyihttp://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72210261/m/107106461


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

the only one i saw on that site that seemed to apply or wasnt bulk but was this GSE and thats cheaper than you said stud pile so is that still the right one?also just tried registering and i cant because it says where are you from and it only gives a US option and im from the UK


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Took 20 - Just popped in to comment on your breast cancer survival - you have been through so much... my close friend is 12 years a survivor, but my other friend is going through her 3rd round of chemo, and it is not looking good for her.I did a breast cancer expo in October which featured Mike's program, and spoke to many bc survivors - my 2 friends were with me in the booth for part of the time and I can tell you, the energy and the commeraderie of all these women is something quite extraordinary.Both Mike's work for the IBS Audio Program and the Aid to Emotional Recovery After Breast Cancer programs are now included in the 3 finalists for an upcoming CAM award early next year, and the BC is used in close to 100 UK hospital BC oncology units.My heart goes out to you for all you have been through... and glad that the GSE works for you - I always say, whatever works, go for it - everyone has their own road to travel - and I have been on many myself! And like you, I am a single mom - my ex could not handle my IBS and other health issues, among other things - and I can certainly relate where you are - I remember praying at night, not knowing how I would support my kids, and get through 3 surgeries on top of that, alone - but I did it, wasn't easy, and still have much before me yet, but somehow you get thru it- so I offer you my prayers and good thoughts from one who has been there too...Take care.


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

sophie,Only the one in my post to you is right one. $10.95.


----------



## 15866 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks cookies4marilynYou're friend going through chemo again is in my prayers. I was one of the lucky ones. It's bad that I have a long list of family members that have had breast cancer, but good in the sense that my cancer was found early because of the family history. My mother had it twice (she's still alive at 81), her sister had it twice and died from it about 2 years ago. Their cousin had it once. I have a cousin on my dad's side that had it one time. Because of my relatives I was going in for mamograms on a regular basis. I found it before it spread. I had double mastectomies but chose not to have chemo or radiation. I hope I did the right thing. With my health problems and bleeding the doctor agreed that I might not make it through rounds of chemo. When I get the flu I will lose 5 lbs in a few days. Chemo? I would never have made it.I try to do the Komen Race for the Cure every year with my daughters. We have about 10,000 register for the race here each year. It makes us ladies in pink feel very special that so many show up for the race and care that much.I went to the lawyer and he said state law allows me and my daughters to stay in the house. We can stay here if we like until my 16 year old graduates from high school in 2 years. Then we can sell the house and split the profits. It's so scary being a single mom. Trying to protect my girls by myself. Trying to protect myself. I will do it. My ex kind of threw it in my face every time he got on his computer and looked at big breasted woman. That's hurt the worst out of everything. He did it in front of his 2 daughters too. What does that tell them? We're are all much better off without him.My IBS is still BETTER!! I still can't believe it. I even found something else the GSE is good for. Since I'm a bleeder I can't take aspirin or ibruprofin. The GSE has echinacea in it. That is an anti inflammatory. For some reason it doesn't make my colon bleed more. Well..... my hemmies flared up a few days ago so I tried 2 GSE for 2 days and also 2 glucosamine pills for 2 days (also anti inflammatory). Did they both help! There is nothing scarier for a bleeder than to have flare ups of those!


----------

